# [SOLVED] Belkin N+ Wireless Modem Router Won't boot.



## ElliotO (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello,
We have owned a this router for nearly a year now, and recently it has been acting up. 
Today I added a static connection or something of the like for my Xbox, with the correct ip gateway and subnet mask. Since the restart it has never stopped cycling the boot sequence without end. The download lights cycle and the router light flashes constantly. And I am unable to connect to the router page at 192.168.2.1 So I cannot reset the router, the hardware reset button just momentarily pauses the endless booting process.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance, Elliot.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin N+ Wireless Modem Router Won't boot.*

try unplugging and leaving for 15-30 mins

when you use the reset button are you holding it in for about 20-30seconds with the power on ?


----------



## ElliotO (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Belkin N+ Wireless Modem Router Won't boot.*

I have tried leaving it unplugged for an hour or two.
And no, I have only held the reset button for a second or so, I will try hold it for longer, thanks


----------



## ElliotO (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Belkin N+ Wireless Modem Router Won't boot.*

Alright, after holding the reset button for 30 seconds. It seems a full reset has been completed. Thankyou very much, I assume I now just have to add a password and name through the routers control panel at its network address.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yes you will need to log into the router and reset the configuration to match your ISP
Unless you have a Modem 
in which case do a powercycle - with modems the router factory default often works but particularly cable modems they need a powercycle 

but if a modem/router combination then yes needs to be resetup

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

